
Dazzle camouflage used by car markers to defeat auto-focus - pavel_lishin
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/04/spy-photo-camera-camo-explained-whats-with-the-swirlies.html
======
wtracy
I was expecting to see an article on defeating traffic enforcement cameras to
evade tickets. This was still cool.

